# KL Private Schools



## debspower (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi, We are an Australian / South African family who will be moving to KL in the next couple of months.
We are currently looking at Alice Smith vs BSKL vs Garden International - any advice would be greatly appreciated.

We have lived in the ME for the past 10 years, so have been doing the expat thing for a while now - but any advise on life in KL would be most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy and welcome to the forum. Although Expat Forum is a busy site overall, the Malaysia page seems very slow. I do hope that you are able to get the information you are needing.



Best Regards

Jet Lag
Moderator-Philippines


----------



## debspower (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Jet Lag... Seems real slow - will see what else I can find xx have a great evening...


----------



## RoisinQ (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Debspower,

We are moving in June / July and My husband and I will be in KL in April to explore the same schools as you have listed. We will also be exploring housing in the Mont Kiara / Damansara area.... so if there is anything specific we can find out for you please let me know.


Ro


----------



## debspower (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi Ro 

Thanks so much for your lovely message. 

We have decided to go for a small trip in 2 weeks (only 4 days) and have assessments booked - would love your opinion too? Happy to share mine too... We too are looking for bungalows in and around those areas as we have dogs and hear it can been a little limiting? We will arrive in June / July too - how funny :grinning: 
Good luck with your search and I hope it all goes well... 
Xx


----------



## mikesilvia (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello Ro and Debspower, 

You might want to consider the school IGB in Sungai Buloh. There are two nice resort communities in the area. One is refereed to as Valencia and has a golf course, swimming pool etc. Lots of space with walking trails. 

Best Regards

Mike Siliva


----------



## debspower (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks Mike - will absolutely look into it - thanks for your advise - really appreciate it!


----------

